# New to bow hunting



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

Looking to by a bow for the first time. I need some help on what to get (reasonably priced) for a starter that does not have much experience. 

Looking for some help?:help:


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

The best advice I can give you is to just go shoot as many different kinds as you can. Don't go off of what people tell you because every bow is different and you need to find the one that fits you best. I spent 3 weeks going to shops and shooting before I decided on the one I bought. Good Luck!


----------



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks man I will be heading up to Gander Mountain this afternoon


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Fin "N" Tonic said:


> The best advice I can give you is to just go shoot as many different kinds as you can. Don't go off of what people tell you because every bow is different and you need to find the one that fits you best. I spent 3 weeks going to shops and shooting before I decided on the one I bought. Good Luck!


Yes, what he said. The only other advise I would give is make sure you hit up some privatly owned mom and pop bow shops. There are a few in the Houston area to choose from. It seems to me that the overall service and knowledge is at a higher level than that of a big outdoor store. JMO


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree with what was said above. Try several before you buy, check out some of the mom and pop bow shops, etc. One other really important thing I will add is to leave your ego outside and when you do select a bow have the draw weight set low, like 50 pound pull. Trust me, you will get much more out of your bow and will be shooting tight groups in no time. If you try with a heavier draw weight you will tire easier and wont get as much practice time in.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Agree with the mom and pop shops. They tend to have nice, used bows as well! Another bit of advice I'll offer is to consider your accessories for your bow. Save some money for sights, rests, etc. Down the road, as you upgrade your bow, you can move these to your new bow!


----------

